# How long does egg protein powder, stay in ur system...



## mit37 (Jul 20, 2005)

I was planning to try out egg protein and was just curious as to how long does it take to digest and how long does it stay in your system...


----------



## Beto (Jul 20, 2005)

Hi, Aboput your question, I think that the egg protein, It´s not to biodisponible in your sistem, If you eat 10 eggs you only going to assimilate less than the midle of the protein, about the egg powder, frequently have enzymes that help you to assimilate more protein, well, I think that the egg powder could only be good, If you take it in the night, because in the night you don´t give any food to your body, and the eggs are of slow assimilation, and that is good, you´re going to give to your body some protein and that helps the muscular reconstruction......


Well I wish to be helpful

C ya


----------



## mit37 (Jul 24, 2005)

Beto said:
			
		

> Hi, Aboput your question, I think that the egg protein, It´s not to biodisponible in your sistem, If you eat 10 eggs you only going to assimilate less than the midle of the protein, about the egg powder, frequently have enzymes that help you to assimilate more protein, well, I think that the egg powder could only be good, If you take it in the night, because in the night you don´t give any food to your body, and the eggs are of slow assimilation, and that is good, you´re going to give to your body some protein and that helps the muscular reconstruction......
> 
> 
> Well I wish to be helpful
> ...




yeah I was planning on buying some egg protein powder....So it slow digesting....Do you know how long it takes to digest?...I read that whey is in ur system within 20 mins...(I think this is what I read)...So do you have any ideas about egg protein?


----------

